# Deadlifting killed the workout -rant



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

I weigh 225 lbs 
I have been deadlifting 255lbs for 2 weeks (1x week) and today I thought I'd try 275lb and damn the bar got off the ground and that's it. I tried reducing the weight 265 and did 1 rep and that's it. After that I tried 255lb
again and usually I do 4 sets of (7-5-4-3) reps and today was (3-2-2-1). 

I mean isn't that how you are suppose to increase weight any ways ?

I was like if I failed at this let me try squats with increased weight from 185 to 195 and did only 1 rep cuz I was too scared I'll fall off (since I do it at home). Tried 185 (usual weight) still scared and came back down to 135 lol 

I usually do Deadlift 2.30 min break in between sets - Military Shoulder press 2 min break- Squats 2 min and then accessory exercises in that order . 

*Variables that changed from last week* were -This week I tried doing my work out first thing in the morning. Woke up at 8 am -drank N.0 xplode waited an hour _( we have to wait for it to kick in right ? )_ and started at 9. 
Usually my workout is at 12 noon after having a big breakfast at 9:30 am. 

Man o man - After I failed at deadlift I wanted to run back upstairs and just go to sleep and pretend this never happened but something kept telling me that "you already in pain might as well finish it". 


Rant over 

Any suggestions ? What went wrong here ?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2014)

You didn't eat anything before a workout?  I'd say that's most of your trouble.  Try a cup of oatmeal with a cup of blueberries and a banana next time.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

There was a thread here in which general consensus was - working out first thing in the morning aids in fat loss and better workouts and I tried that out. 

Before going to sleep I did have Casein Protein.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You didn't eat anything before a workout?  I'd say that's most of your trouble.  Try a cup of oatmeal with a cup of blueberries and a banana next time.



Steelers nails this one. As someone who trains in the morning (which he and I both are) you need to add some coal to the freakin' choo-choo before it will make it over the hill. Oatmeal, blueberries, I have a bit of organic honey with my coffee as well. Then you are primed to go rip sh1t up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 25, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> There was a thread here in which general consensus was - working out first thing in the morning aids in fat loss and better workouts and I tried that out.
> 
> Before going to sleep I did have Casein Protein.



Working out fasted will not aid in fat loss. You just witnessed yourself how it can negatively impact fat loss by giving you crappy workouts. If you want to lose fat, eat in a calorie deficit.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 25, 2014)

You normally( for the past 2 weeks,anyway) dead 255 and decided to do 275, that was one mistake right there.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't people usually add 5-10 lbs every time they workout to their deadlifts ? 

I swear - there was a thread here in which almost everyone agreed upon that working out first thing in the morning is better. Now I assume that might not be true for strength training workouts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2014)

I can say with almost certainty that your technique is very flawed.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably just a bad workout combined with bad nutrition. Make sure you are eating enough simple sugars pre workout to get that energy and then after workout get some complex carbs to restore your reserves


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

What technique ? 

Deadlifting - what makes you say that ? - I maintain an arch during the lift and I'm only lifting 20lbs more than my body weight -so for someone like me -you guys won't even consider it heavy since my bodyweight is 225. 

Just to perfect my form I started dead lifting from a very light weight 105 lbs and then increased gradually.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Steelers nails this one. As someone who trains in the morning (which he and I both are) you need to add some coal to the freakin' choo-choo before it will make it over the hill. Oatmeal, blueberries, I have a bit of organic honey with my coffee as well. Then you are primed to go rip sh1t up.


Also a morning trainer, if I don't chow before, I'm useless, I mean more so than I normally am (according to soon to be x-wife). Oh and savage let me know if you want some raw honey, I have a source just down the road.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

So eating two hour before workout is good then ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2014)

U don't need to wait an hour after taking your pre workout either. Take it and train 20 minutes after. By the time your done warming up and get to your working sets it'll be kicking in just fine.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> So eating two hour before workout is good then ?



Some might not agree with me but I've been waking up drinking coffee taking my pwo then going to train for about 9 years now with good results. I also have a shake before bed that consists of a cupand a half of oats, PB, whey and milk so Ii have plenty of fuel in the tank still.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Some might not agree with me but I've been waking up drinking coffee taking my pwo then going to train for about 9 years now with good results. I also have a shake before bed that consists of a cupand a half of oats, PB, whey and milk so Ii have plenty of fuel in the tank still.



Some ppl can train fasted some can't. I do it once in a while myself but normally prefer to eat first.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 25, 2014)

This is where tough love comes into play...

Suck it up. Let's cry becuz we didn't lift the weight intended and then let it get in your head for the rest of your lifts.
You wanna lift heavy you can't be a bitch. Just becuz you miss a lift doesn't mean you **** the rest of your lifts. Should piss you off, where you wanna lift more weight to make up for that failed rep.
Next week you should wanna come back even stronger.
But as everyone said a nice bowl of oatmeal with honey a helps in thoughts heavy lift days even add some protein ( muscle milk ghram cracker is amazing) 
Strength has a lot to do with your mental focus. 

Bottom line if your scared to go big then go home.

Was that too harsh?


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> U don't need to wait an hour after taking your pre workout either. Take it and train 20 minutes after. By the time your done warming up and get to your working sets it'll be kicking in just fine.



lol my warm up is like 5 mins. 3 mins skipping and then 2 mins of dynamic stretching. Before doing any exercise I warm up with that for example before DL I did 135lb 10 reps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> What technique ?
> 
> Deadlifting - what makes you say that ? - I maintain an arch during the lift and I'm only lifting 20lbs more than my body weight -so for someone like me -you guys won't even consider it heavy since my bodyweight is 225.
> 
> Just to perfect my form I started dead lifting from a very light weight 105 lbs and then increased gradually.



Can you post a video of you deadlifting?


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> This is where tough love comes into play...
> 
> Suck it up. Let's cry becuz we didn't lift the weight intended and then let it get in your head for the rest of your lifts.
> You wanna lift heavy you can't be a bitch. Just becuz you miss a lift doesn't mean you **** the rest of your lifts. Should piss you off, where you wanna lift more weight to make up for that failed rep.
> ...



Yeah at the end of the workout - I was happy that I didn't just quit. I was un-happy and confused hence this thread but overall I made it through.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you post a video of you deadlifting?



With normal weight or the weight I did last week ? 255lbs ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> With normal weight or the weight I did last week ? 255lbs ?



Heavy sets.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 25, 2014)

Make sure you have a thong on so we can see how your butt moves


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> This is where tough love comes into play...
> 
> Suck it up. Let's cry becuz we didn't lift the weight intended and then let it get in your head for the rest of your lifts.
> You wanna lift heavy you can't be a bitch. Just becuz you miss a lift doesn't mean you **** the rest of your lifts. Should piss you off, where you wanna lift more weight to make up for that failed rep.
> ...




I'll be damned....the tren is making Pink straight




Pinkbear said:


> Make sure you have a thong on so we can see how your butt moves




Nevermind. God Dammit, Pink!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2014)

x2 for pics of "Thong Butt Wink".


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Heavy sets.



Will do but it'll be on Sat -I'll try friday but I don't think I would be recovered by then.

Just wondering what makes you think I'd be doing those wrong though ?
cuz the weight i'm lifting according to a chart posted here which measures strength by BW i'll wont be considered even average lifter. I'll be below that.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Make sure you have a thong on so we can see how your butt moves



lol I might have to go get myself waxed for that


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 25, 2014)

Some drol would help you pwo.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

and how am I to do a caloric deficit whilst increasing strength ?

Isn't it usually - good diet good strength ?

I'm learning so please feel free to correct me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> and how am I to do a caloric deficit whilst increasing strength ?
> 
> Isn't it usually - good diet good strength ?
> 
> I'm learning so please feel free to correct me.



Caloric deficits and strength gains are pretty rare. Eat enough to train hard and sometimes you will lose some fat while gaining muscle.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh so it is true indeed then. 

I cannot lose fat whilst gaining strength eh

I guess I should prioritize if I want to lose fat or gain strength and get bigger.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Where do you get your programming from?

Set a goal, one goal, tell us what it is and maybe we can suggest set/reps/intensity/volume to get you there.  Everyone is different.  You have to experiment with what works for you and your ability to supercompensate.  We can give you something to start with and then adjust from there.

Do you want to get strong?  Is that your goal?

POB is the man when it comes to programming.  I am getting better myself.  We should be able to assist.

Victor I suggest you read practical programming for strength training.  Read it twice.  Should get you on the right track.  Don't waste years, do it right from the start.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Where do you get your programming from?
> 
> Set a goal, one goal, tell us what it is and maybe we can suggest set/reps/intensity/volume to get you there.  Everyone is different.  You have to experiment with what works for you and your ability to supercompensate.  We can give you something to start with and then adjust from there.
> 
> ...



My *goal *is to look fit and be stronger than I look. So basically achieve dense muscles instead of just all buffed up. 

That's why I picked the path of myofibrillar growth (strength training) instead of sacroplasmic. 

I did post the work out I'm doing - I can post the it again. I weigh 225 lbs and 5'11 height. 

_4 sets of all exercises and in this specific order as well_ 

Monday: 

Benching _2.30 break in between sets_
Rows _2 min break in between for this and every other exercise_
Olympic Squats (front squats because I just learned about those )
Accessory (low volume triceps and abs)

Wednesday:

Deadlifts _2.30 break in between sets_
Standing Military Press 
Olympic Squats (Rear squats) 
Accessory (biceps and abs)

Friday:

Benching 
Rows 
Olympic Squats (front )
Accessory (low volume triceps and abs)

I will start doing a caloric deficit as suggested here so I'll lose some fat as well. 

*Ultimate goal is to get* my Bench, Squat and Deadlift total to - 945 lbs and right now I'm at 645 lbs.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok but where did you get that program?

Also you do not list reps and sets or percentages of your 1RM for each lift (intensity).  The lifts look good for the most part.

Would you be open to running a different program?


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Ok but where did you get that program?
> 
> Also you do not list reps and sets or percentages of your 1RM for each lift (intensity).  The lifts look good for the most part.
> 
> Would you be open to running a different program?



I think I got the program off of bodybuilding website and changed it according to what made sense to me. 

Deadlift max is 265lb as tried today 
Bench max would be 225 
Squat is 205 
Row max 225
Military press 155 lbs 

Deadlift once a week 255lb I did last week 4 (7)(5)(4)(2)
Bench 2x week 205 lb 4 (3)(3)(2)(2)
Rear Squat  1x185 lb 4 (4)(4)(5)(4)
Row 2x week195 lbs 4 (9)(8)(9)(8)
Military press 1x week 135 lbs 4 (5)(4)(5)(3) 
Front Squat 2x week 135 lb 4 (5)(5)(4)(4)

These are the main exercises that's why I listed there numbers. 

Always did the work out at 12 noon after having breakfast at 9:30 am today I wanted to try after having only N. O xplode empty stomach from night  cuz I read in a thread that it aids in fat loss and is supposedly better. 

Yes I would be open to changing as long as I continue to grow stronger. Mayofibrillar growth. 

I would prefer a program that I only need to do thrice a week like above though. 

Thursday, Sat, sun work all day and Tues sometimes have meetings.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

4 in front means 4 sets. So basically I do 4 sets of all those exercises.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm sorry,  I forgot. Before beginning on Mon and Fri. I do chin ups. 2 sets (8)(7) that's the max and haven't gone beyond those yet


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok I will send you a couple programs that I recommend for you and your goals/level.  Follow it and you will get strong.  Once you get stronger then we can switch you up again as needed.

Don't worry too much about the diet thing.  Eat lean meats, low/mid glycemic carbs, veggies, and good fats.  Get plenty of calories you will need it.  Just eat and lift for now.  Don't over think it.  In fact just eat.

You are about the same size as me, I am about 235ish, so you will need to be in the 3500+ calories range each day if you are looking to get stronger.

Don't worry we will get that total up.  I am not the strongest powerlifter on this board by any means but I have made a lot of improvement over the last year.  I have my eyes set on my 1500 pound total.

You are going in the right direction...

Now read those damn books I told you about.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 26, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Don't people usually add 5-10 lbs every time they workout to their deadlifts ?
> 
> I swear - there was a thread here in which almost everyone agreed upon that working out first thing in the morning is better. Now I assume that might not be true for strength training workouts.



well, yes and no bro, I can only go by what you posted, that is you have been DLing for the past 2 weeks, with approx. 2 dead sessions in? so in effect you are performing a 'new to you' exercise, that being at least partially true, It is a mistake to slap 20-30 pounds on to an exercise that you are just starting to find a groove in.IMO


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtowny is a good dude for helping u out.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dtowny is a good dude for helping u out.



I agree Ecks. That's what it's all about. Nice work D-Town and good luck Vik. Tear shit up dude.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 26, 2014)

oldschool67 said:


> You normally( for the past 2 weeks,anyway) dead 255 and decided to do 275, that was one mistake right there.



2nd mistake is pulling to close to his max every week.



PillarofBalance said:


> Heavy sets.



Yeah his max is 265 while he pulls 255 every week.

But I find it hard to believe 265 is his max if he is pulling 255 with as many reps as he is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> 2nd mistake is pulling to close to his max every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it hard to believe too. Which is why I am saying it's technique.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

The thing is that I tried 275 and I moved it off the floor and that's it. 

So I did 265 and was able to do 2 reps - that means my max is 265 right ?

TBH I've never actually tried to check what my max is for anything. I will from now on. 

I will post the video soon as well.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

oldschool67 said:


> well, yes and no bro, I can only go by what you posted, that is you have been DLing for the past 2 weeks, with approx. 2 dead sessions in? so in effect you are performing a 'new to you' exercise, that being at least partially true, It is a mistake to slap 20-30 pounds on to an exercise that you are just starting to find a groove in.IMO



I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. 

I was doing 255lb for two weeks and before that it was 245 and before that it was 225. All in all I've been doing DLs since May 1 , 2014.

I had been doing 255 for two weeks 1x a week.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Ok I will send you a couple programs that I recommend for you and your goals/level.  Follow it and you will get strong.  Once you get stronger then we can switch you up again as needed.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the diet thing.  Eat lean meats, low/mid glycemic carbs, veggies, and good fats.  Get plenty of calories you will need it.  Just eat and lift for now.  Don't over think it.  In fact just eat.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother.

My original goal was 1200 but the raping I got in the gym after this workout - I brought the goal down lol


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

btw guys 

taking N.O xplode and CONCRETE is considered natural right ? I ask cuz some say something and some say something else. 

I bought wrist bands but as soon as they arrived I kept them away cuz it is considered cheating. I went ahead and bought chalk lol 

I have no intention of ever going in a competition or anything even close  but just want to do the things the right way.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 26, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> The thing is that I tried 275 and I moved it off the floor and that's it.
> 
> So I did 265 and was able to do 2 reps - that means my max is 265 right ?
> 
> ...



No your max is for 1 rep not 2 if you got 2 then you have more in you.

You just don't know what your doing that's all but we will teach you better.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 26, 2014)

If your getting 255 for 7 then you should be able to at least get 315.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> My original goal was 1200 but the raping I got in the gym after this workout - I brought the goal down lol



You have not even started to recruit all the necessary motor neurons yet.  Muscle aside, once these are primed and firing as they should your strength will climb quickly.  You will be surprised how quickly you can get strong and progress from novice to intermediate.  It will take a full year of hard work to start so get ready.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 26, 2014)

315? Lol I wish 
I'll read the books and get on the workout once you send it to me. 

Another thing how do you guys start lifting? 

I have seen what people do on YouTube is 
For example they will start with 205 (3) then 215(3) then 225(3) and finish off with their big and best 245(3) and sometimes end with personal max of 255(1). I've used the numbers for example. 

That isn't strength training right? That's just measuring their max? Or is that how you guys do too?


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

I am sending the PM now.  It is a three day split focusing on the main lifts with a bit of accessory work.  Light, medium, and heavy day.  

Use a standing overhead press for the Press.  Rows, use a barbell row.  

Rotate the squats.  One week you will front squat heavy, the next back squat heavy.  Whichever you choose for that week for the heavy day you you will also do the same on the light day.

Fill in your maxes and it will calculate each workout for you.  It ONLY SHOWS WORKING SETS.   Warm up for 4 sets or so getting progressively heavier before you start the working sets.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Scratch what i said about squats.  Use back squat only.  Once you get stronger we can mix it up.  You need as much specificity as possible right now to develop your motor pathways.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 27, 2014)

Good luck viktor.  You have the program now. Kill it and report back.  PM me with questions.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> 315? Lol I wish
> I'll read the books and get on the workout once you send it to me.
> 
> Another thing how do you guys start lifting?
> ...


You have 315 with good form if your are repping 255 for 7 then 6.

135x5
185x3
225x1
275x1
315x1


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> You have 315 with good form if your are repping 255 for 7 then 6.
> 
> 135x5
> 185x3
> ...



Since you never even done 275 I would 1st try this

135x5
225x3
255x1
275x1
285 or 295x1


----------



## woodswise (Jun 27, 2014)

Bro sounds like you are letting your mind limit you based on what you are reading about what others do.

I weigh 215#, am nearly 50 and my bent leg deadlift is increasing.   This week I pulled 455 for 2 reps for 6 sets.  My pulls have increased while I am cutting on a ketogenic diet.  I have lost 50 lbs on this diet since January and increased the weights on all my major lifts.

Also I eat breakfast between 6 am and 6:30 and workout between 7 am and 8 am.  Since I am on a ketogenic diet, I am eating eggs and bacon for breakfast.  IMO it does not matter what food you eat in the morning before your workout, so long as it is good clean healthy food.  Carbs are good, but so is protein and fats if you are on a keto diet.

That said, if I were in your situation, I would try to find someone who knows a lot about what you want to achieve, then see if they can show you in person how to train and diet.  A good trainer can set you right up.  Or a bro who has a lot of experience.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dtownry sent me a workout and has shown a path to achieve those goals. 

I'll be putting in 12 weeks and let's see what results I can achieve.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok guys you are right - My max deadlift isn't 275 it's a bit more but TBH I think I was just too scared to measure my max. 

My max Bench is more as well. 


Here is a video of me doing 255 lb - I did DL on Wednesday when this thread was made an attempt at 275 and I got raped hence I was still very sore  that's why I only did 3 reps of 255lb 

I really hope my form is not flawed. 

The audio is out of sync


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 27, 2014)

Disclaimer: I only DL a little over 500 so I may not be the one to ask but here are my thoughts:

I would set up a hair closer to the bar.  Your shins are out over the bar after it leaves the floor. Don't squat down to the bar but reach down. When the bar starts to leave the floor the shins want to be almost perpendicular to the floor, not out over the bar.  

Start standing straight up, move into position, shins a hair closer to the bar THEN reach down and grab the bar.  Once you grab the bar yank the slack out, tighten your tris ( so you don't pull with bent arms) then set your hips down until you feel tension on your hams. This may be like a quarter squat position.  No need to squat down into position.  

Pull Part One:  Push through your heels, pull up and BACK, head neutral looking down and out about 10 feet.  Pull Part two:  As the bar gets to your knees, start to straighten them and tighten your glutes / fire your hips thru like you are nailing a chick from behind.

Get behind the bar, not in front of it.  It is like a tetter totter.  You use your body weight to leverage the weight. 
Pull with force, rip it up after it leaves the ground.  You want to generate a lot of bar speed.  Whether it is 135 or 500 pounds pull fast like it is 1000 lbs.

Your back looks pretty solid.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yank the "slack" out ? whats slack ? 

What happened to slow and steady -control the weight method ? Rip it up means fast and just getting it done right ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2014)

That's a gigantic bedroom.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Disclaimer: I only DL a little over 500 so I may not be the one to ask but here are my thoughts:
> 
> I would set up a hair closer to the bar.  Your shins are out over the bar after it leaves the floor. Don't squat down to the bar but reach down. When the bar starts to leave the floor the shins want to be almost perpendicular to the floor, not out over the bar.
> 
> ...



I'm no expert, but my coach would not like anyone yanking the slack out of the bar as this could pull you out of position. Especially if you have a bar with a lot of whip in it.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 28, 2014)

Or maybe I'm misinterpreting your instructions


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 28, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Yank the "slack" out ? whats slack ?
> 
> What happened to slow and steady -control the weight method ? Rip it up means fast and just getting it done right ?




Does anyone on this ****ing board not have google?  Look it up.  There are only about 500 videos and articles on the internet.

There is slack in the bar, pull the slack out before the main pull.  Rip it off the floor means DL with speed. Don't actually rip it off the floor because you will most likely lose your positioning.  What I am saying is fire that shit up once you break the floor.  Deadlift with a god damn purpose.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 28, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I'm no expert, but my coach would not like anyone yanking the slack out of the bar as this could pull you out of position. Especially if you have a bar with a lot of whip in it.



Do you not pull sumo?  

Yes there IS slack in the bar regardless of the type of pull.  You probably pull it out without knowing it when you set your hips.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry I didn't get much sleep last night.  I'm crabby.

Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 28, 2014)

No worries Dtown. We both agree you have to pull the slack out of the bar. Just didn't want the guy "yanking" it and getting loose and hurting himself.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 28, 2014)

And Vik, if deadlifting is truly new to you, I would encourage you to work on technique for 4-5 weeks or so at ~60% to really help cement a proper groove. I know it's tempting to throw as much on there as possible right out the gate, but I think this will help in the long run.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretend your kid, mother, or someone close is pinned under the bar and pick it up. Yes, there is a a lot of technique to the deadlift, but there is not a more basic test of strength then picking something heavy up off the ground. 

You'd be amazed at what you can do if you don't let your mind get in the way.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have google but sometimes some words are forum specific lol . I swear to you that before joining this forum I didn't even know what RDL stood for and that there are different variations to it. Yeah oblivious I know lol.

My trainer two years ago taught me the form and I kept with it but I understand that with heavy weight we have to use body weight to leverage it. 

I knew my form was correct and the back was in the right position but "pillorsofstrength" wanted to see it hence I uploaded it. 

I also understand that with extreme heavy weights (for me) comes even better technique which you guys are teaching me. I am not disputing it or refuting it. I rather appreciate it. 

Once again I really appreciate you guys helping me out. 

Dtownry - once again thanks for sending me the workout schedule.


----------

